# Specialized Roubaix - anyone got one?



## Shaun (19 Aug 2007)

Hi,

It looks like I'll be getting a redundency payout before moving to the new job, and I'd like to invest in a _new_ bike.

I currently have a Sirrus Elite but I've fancied getting a Roubaix since I saw one being prepared for delivery at the local dealer's. I've heard some great things said about them and I wondered if anyone has one and can tell me what they think of it?

The model I'm looking at is the Specialized Roubaix Comp.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Evilcat (20 Aug 2007)

I started with a Sirrus Comp at the beginning of the year and in April splashed out on a Roubaix Expert as well.

Great bike (the Expert does have a rather garish red colour scheme which I like): comfortable, light, fast and easy to ride. The geometry is more forgiving than a race bike, and the Zertz inserts seem to damp road vibrations pretty well. 

The only things I have swapped are the tyres (for Roubaix Armadillos) and the saddle for a Fizik Aliante for a bit more comfort on long rides. Also added Speedplay Zero pedals which seem to be a good match for cycling around London with frequent stops.

EC


----------



## andy_wrx (20 Aug 2007)

I have a 2006 Roubaix Comp which I bought at the end of last year, at serious discount because it was end-of-year and ex-demo, but completely unmarked.

It's a bit of a 'bitsa', made-up of whatever the bike shop had lying around, I think
- Roubaix Comp frame, full Ultegra gruppo, Fulcrum Race 5 wheels, Cinelli Axis bars, Pinarello MOST stem, S-Works Pave seatpost

It also had Conti GP4Season tyres, but I replaced them because they had the most atrocious wet-weather grip and have put Michelin ProRace2 on - black and red frame, black wheels with red decals, red and black tyres : all looks a bit bling now !

I've also read that the OEM bars are a bit flexy but can't comment - my Cinelli's certainly aren't.

Out-of-the-box it comes with a couple of thick spacers under the stem and a big conical thing, but the bike shop had removed them and cut the stem down, so even though it has a relatively-long headtube the front end of mine isn't anything like as over-high as all the magazine reviews complain of.

I moved-up from a Spesh Allez and find the overall ride fairly similar - predictable and stable. 
I got the tape measure out and adjusted all the dimensions the same, now swap between the two bikes - Roubaix for 'best' and sportives, Allez for winter/wet-weather/light-commuting.

On going back to the Allez, I notice just how much smoother and nicer the Roubaix is - not only is there far less vibration and kick from the back end over bumps, but everything seems to operate so much more smoothly too.


----------



## skwerl (22 Aug 2007)

I have a 2007 Roubaix Pro. Have resisted the temptation to change anything so far. Probably will switch tyres soon and drop the cassette for a 23-12 for training rides. All in, it's a great bike.


----------



## Shaun (22 Aug 2007)

Well, it turns out I'm getting a little bit more redundency than I'd reckoned on, so I ordered a 2008 Roubaix Expert this lunchtime:

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=33546

Should be in the LBS by the weekend, and I'll hopefully be on the road with it in a couple of weeks time!


----------

